# Tap handle comparison



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

I was contemplating making a power tap holder for my tail stock one day with some features swimming around in my head like a mini clutch & spring tension. Still not sure, its too far down the to-do list. Anyway got to disassembling some tap holders I've acquired over the years. Some pics of whats under the hood.

A USA Walton with removable pilot rod, non-ratcheting style. Notice the beefy jaws & jaw wire, nice overall fit & finish. The cone is nicely machined, runs smooth in the chuck, everything is chamfered & de-burred. Tommy bar is removable.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

A long tap arbor from India (KBC), never actually uses. I had already cleaned it up a bit by this point. Pretty much everything is a tad rough around the edges. Not the best threading, really rough turning on the male cone, grips are unequal dimensions & don't fit the slot well, spring wire was bent at some off angle.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

Ratcheting style tap handle from KBC, I think made in Eastern Europe, but not 100%. Overall pretty good quality. Big jaws, big spring wire. I'm not super fond of this kind of ratchet engagement on the top purely personal choice. Its kind of a pull pin  & rotate/detent to lock forward, reverse or full lock.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

My old trusty ratchet model, probably 15-20 years old. It says Mastercraft (yes Canadian Tire). But don't take this as a Crappy Tire endorsement, they have shelves full of inferior junk too. I see this same design on Asian websites. The forward/reverse/lock lever is on the side of the body. the ratchet itself is quite fine & smooth. I heard it was a German or Austrian design that was farmed out to Taiwan back in the day but this could be BS. I see similar ones now from Ali/Ebay/China but don't know its the same or clone of clone. The spring wire is kind of teeny & jaws are a bit shorter but I haven't had any issues. The male cone is machined nice & particularly so is the mating female surface in the chuck.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

Not really intended as a tool review, but just kind of interesting. I actually hardly use these types of handles much in machining except for the piloted version. But in applications where you can free-hand them, they are ok. If you have some pics of your own, feel free to add onto the post.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 17, 2018)

I wonder if your Master Craft one did come from Germany.... It looks very close to the one I have with the exception of the  black male cone. Fit and finish is very good. Ratchet is on the side.

I bought this one new in the mid 90s.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 17, 2018)

Interesting. You know now that I see your box, it does seem familiar.

Now the question is.....? LOL
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/M3-...d67e-4e9d-86ef-9c57ebfed476&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 19, 2018)

They look nice enough. For sure not Made in Germany...


----------



## Janger (Mar 19, 2018)

I ordered one...from Ali.


----------

